# Intro :-)



## DachshundMom

Hi, everyone!! Just signed up for this site today and wanted to do a quick intro!  My name is Kara and Im 34 years oldmarried since July 2016 and TTC since January 2018, so about 3 months now. Currently 10 dpo and still BFN as of this morning, but still hopeful!
Looking forward to being on this journey with yall and hope to see lots of BFPs soon!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## bdb84

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Kara

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------

